# So the random spitting up from yesterday continues. Oh, dear.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Really. This girl is wearing and worrying me out!! She threw up yesterday with NO change to anything in her diet or her world. 

She has thrown up (not a large amount) a few times today. Otherwise, she is running around, acting like a crazy girl, annoying her sister who is desperately trying to nap, ate fine this morning and is drinking and peeing.

Potty was perfect this morning and then the yellow mucous stool. Caught her eating poo last night (before I could see it and get it up) so I KNOW the yellow mucous is from poo eating. She is still on the flagyl and will be until Tuesday night.

Was all ready to go get pineapple juice to add their dinner to discourage poo eating but then she started the spit up/light vomiting again and I hate to add acid to her system but I need her to stop eating poo. This will obviously not help the tummy troubles!!

Her little vomit is VERY watery and pale yellow to clear. Not bile-y looking. Looks more like her new food. She has been eating it a week with no trouble. 

I wet ahead and boiled rice this morning (to just get ready) and you'd think I was running an emergency vet if you saw my freezer! Giant ziploc bag of boiled shredded chicken, another ziploc bag of pumpkin that was frozen into ice cubes and a bag of pedialyte "cubes" as well.

I cannot get her to eat the only Pepto I have, chewables so I gave her a TINY bit of the chicken rice mixture and turned it pink with grinding up some of the Pepto just to get some in her. She ate it and is running around acting perfectly fine.

I will give her the rice and chicken again tonight for dinner unless she changes any.

Just when I start to get progress, she back tracks! Thank goodness she gained weigh and is acting normal!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bless you.. I know worrying will wear you out..What a blessing that she has you for her mom, and not someone who would not be so loving, patient and determined to get to the bottom of her tummy problems. Keeping your guys in my prayers.. Deb


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like she might be allergic to the Flagyl. I would contact the vet about it & discuss either lowering the dosage or taking her off it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, ladies! My husband winked at me and said, "I know you have all of her paperwork, you know, the RECEIPT, so we better just take her back!". I winked back, laughed and hit him. We'd not give up this girl even if she continues with this for life.

She has been on the flagyl for more than 2 weeks (isn't that awful??). She has stopped spitting up and is doing great and acting normal. If she spits up again I will definitely call and ask. With her being on it so long I did not even suspect that. 

My son (who is almost 28 now so a big boy!) suffered with ear infections as a little boy and only one medication really helped clear them. One day he presented hives. Everywhere. Even in his mouth. The diagnosis was an allergic reaction to the medication. One he had successfully been on numerous times over a couple of years.

Thanks for suggesting that-I would have missed it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor Hope! I know how frustrating that is, Ive been changing the food I give over the past year and a half trying to find something that stops Reese from scratching. Its so discouraging to see some improvement, and then just like that a setback. I hope you can get it sorted out.

Speaking of receipts...I know you were joking, BUT-I bought Reese at Land of Paws (knew better, but got him anyway) a few years ago along with all the supplies you need for your first puppy and the receipt seriously did say "1 chihuahua choc/tan male....$"


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Speaking of receipts...I know you were joking, BUT-I bought Reese at Land of Paws (knew better, but got him anyway) a few years ago along with all the supplies you need for your first puppy and the receipt seriously did say "1 chihuahua choc/tan male....$"


That is funny! I have contracts for each of my girls but not an actual receipt! ha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It sounds like she's throwing up bile, which is what their tummies do sometimes if they are empty? Poor Hope...sounds like she has really had a rough time of it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, thank goodness she has been perfectly great since I typed the post earlier today. 

She got a little chicken breast, warm water and rice with probiotics for dinner. She acts like she is starving, though.

We are holding back on the kibble because when she threw up yesterday it was mainly undigested kibble and when she spit up on my husband in bed this morning it was liquid but he said it smelled like her dog food.

I plan the same breakfast tomorrow as she got for dinner tonight.

Oh. I did add pineapple juice to their food tonight to hopefully help with the poo eating. We knew Ruby did it but this was the first time I caught Hope in the act. That cannot help her tummy issue!

Thanks!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Feel better soon sweet little Angel! : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will be completely honest and say that while I never recommend a home cooked diet for dogs (too easy to be lacking in crucial nutrients), I feel you could do better nutritionally that way than that crappy kibble and it might be easier on her tummy? Not as a long term solution, and, you'd have to supplement (maybe with Nupro?)...I just cringe thinking of your sweet darling on that horrid food...and if she is throwing up chunks of undigested kibble?? ... I mean, thankfully THK embark worked for Bryco but if I remember, it just upset Hope's tummy before...FWIW not a single one of my raw fed dogs can handle straight Ziwi...it gives them all the squirts...but the girl puppies have both been worked up to it now and are doing really well on it. 

OR perhaps try a canned food -- maybe her tummy just doesn't like kibble. Some dogs don't do well on kibble, I know Bryco is one and Godric is another here...I think the Wee's also eat canned food. 

Keep in mind it takes most dogs a bit of time to adjust to canned food and it can definitely give them the squirts at first.

Hopefully you can figure something out for her...I feel your pain especially right now as Oakley still isn't straightened out and boy is it ever frustrating...I probably need to take her to the vet tomorrow if I don't see some improvement. For what it's worth, I have been feeding her this mixture...(in several meals...)

1 cup chicken shredded up in the blender
1/4 cup canned pumpkin
2 tablespoons cottage cheese
1/3 cup pedialyte
3 tablespoons plain yogurt
1 cup boiled rice (I boil it in the water I boiled the chicken in, for longer than recommended, so it gets chopped up easily by the blender/food processor).

This is definitely not nutritionally complete but it seems to have helped her tummy a bit.

I also am giving her Naturvet Antidiarrhea medicine every 4 hours...4 ML of that. It seems to work better than the Pepto and isn't such a nightmare to get her to take (she DETESTS the pepto). 

I really hope you figure something out hun, I know how frustrating it is...I almost sent Bryco back to his breeder it was so bad for so long. His dad's registered name is Rocket's Red Glare and we almost named Bryco Rocket's Red Butt. I seriously would die if I ever had another puppy with a tummy like Bryco had...


----------

